# Roma - Bayern Monaco: 21 Ottobre 2014 ore 20:45. Tv Sky.



## admin (19 Ottobre 2014)

Torna la Champions League con un big match. Nel gruppo di ferro, la Roma affronta il Bayern Monaco. I bavaresi si trovano in testa al gruppo a punteggio pieno (6 punti), la Roma insegue a quota 4.

Roma - Bayern Monaco, la partita si disputerà Martedì 21 Ottobre 2014 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Dove vedere Roma - Bayern Monaco?

Diretta tv, in esclusiva, su Sky. Non è prevista la diretta in chiaro sulle reti Mediaset.

A seguire, tutte le informazioni su Roma - Bayern Monaco, le probabili formazioni, l'arbitro ed i commenti.


----------



## Louis Gara (19 Ottobre 2014)

Il Bayern è davvero forte, la Roma ora come ora nonostante sia la squadra più forte della serie A deve sperare in un pareggio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Ottobre 2014)

Vincerla credo sia impossibile per la Roma, però riuscire anche a strappare un pareggio rappresenterebbe un margine importante sul City.


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Ottobre 2014)

Pareggio is the way. Però mi aspetto un grande match dei giallorossi visto che giocano in casa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (19 Ottobre 2014)

Una Roma al completo,secondo me,potrebbe anche vincere.
Allo stato attuale un pareggio sarebbe ottimo.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Ottobre 2014)

La Roma se la giocherà alla pari, deciderà un episodio.


----------



## Penny.wise (19 Ottobre 2014)

Attenzione che la Roma la vedo indemoniata, può scapparci la vittoria dei giallorossi


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Ottobre 2014)

Il Bayern per ora in Champions non mi pare questa grande corazzata eh

Ha vinto contro il City all'ultimo secondo in casa, facendo parecchia fatica
Contro il Cessokappamosca ha vinto su rigore in una stadio vuoto.

La Roma, tra l'altro, ha preso 6 gol tra Champions e Campionato. 3 su rigore ed 1 in fuorigioco.

Non è facile segnare a questi.

Vediamo.. se la Roma vince, secondo me, sono destinati ad andare lontano in Cl


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Ottobre 2014)

La Roma potrebbe anche vincerla se entrano in campo affamati, senza paura con tanta voglia di vincere (inutile dire che il pubblico sarà caldissimo).


----------



## The Ripper (19 Ottobre 2014)

Se il Bayern è in serata non c'è Roma che regga. Soprattutto il Bayern ha un'organizzazione difensiva pazzesca... per Totti non sarà facile.
Sarà una partita interessante.
Se la Roma vince sono pronto a scommettere che riesce non solo a superare il girone, ma ad arrivare anche alle semifinali.
... ma sono pessimista. Troppo forte il Bayern. Ha troppe soluzioni. La Roma no.


----------



## Giada (19 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Se il Bayern è in serata non c'è Roma che regga. Soprattutto il Bayern ha un'organizzazione difensiva pazzesca... per Totti non sarà facile.
> Sarà una partita interessante.
> Se la Roma vince sono pronto a scommettere che riesce non solo a superare il girone, ma ad arrivare anche alle semifinali.
> ... ma sono pessimista. Troppo forte il Bayern. Ha troppe soluzioni. La Roma no.



Sono d'accordo, troppo più forte al momento. Inoltre la roma ha delle assenza non da poco.


----------



## Renegade (19 Ottobre 2014)

Conoscendo il Bayern, contro squadre offensive come la Roma, di solito tende a fare un possesso palla assolutamente sterile dovuto alla filosofia dell'allenatore, rimasto fossilizzato ai tempi del Barcellona. E di norma l'avversario finisce per essere attendista ed agire di contropiede. Ma questo non è il caso della Roma. Le situazioni possono anche capovolgersi perché la Roma ha fame e farà un calcio propositivo. Certo, vedremo sicuramente una miglior manovra difensiva dei giallorossi perché hanno una fase difensiva che è tra le migliori d'Europa e rende difficilissimo andare a rete, per questo esalta le capacità dei propri difensori facendoli sembrare di livello europeo. Secondo me non c'è affatto la differenza che ci sarebbe tra Bayern Monaco e Juventus. E' una gara da 1-0 da entrambe le parti o al massimo da 0-0 a causa del troppo possesso palla tedesco. Non mi aspetto propriamente una goleada del Bayern e dico che la Roma può anche portarsela a casa. Dovrebbe trattarsi comunque di episodi. Ci fosse Strootman ci sarebbero pure più possibilità per la Roma a causa del tipo di centrocampo che hanno. Il Bayern ha poca fame ed ha faticato perfino col CSKA, squadra nulla. Poi ha giocatori che hanno concluso il ciclo vincendo CL e Mondiale. Certo, se la Roma la vincesse e passasse il girone, potrebbe essere la sorpresa di quest'anno. Ma per il momento mi sento il pareggio, uno 0-0.


----------



## admin (20 Ottobre 2014)

Record di spettatori: saranno 65mila


----------



## accadde_domani (20 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Record di spettatori: saranno 65mila



Anche record d'incasso della storia del club: 3,3 milioni, il prezzo dei prestiti di Mbiwa e Astori. 

Comunque partita complicatissima. La Roma non parte sconfitta, ma credo che più del pareggio sia difficile. Poi tutto può accadere, parliamo di calcio. Nonostante il record difensivo di quest'anno però, continuo a credere che se c'è un reparto in cui il Bayern è relativamente attaccabile è la difesa. Dante e lo stesso Alaba, quando si spinge in avanti, possono creare buchi perfetti per Gervinho e Iturbe.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Ottobre 2014)

Partitazo!


----------



## Angstgegner (21 Ottobre 2014)

Purtroppo non la potrò vedere questa sera. Spero di tornare a casa almeno in tempo per la sintesi.
Per la Roma nonostante debba giustamente cercare di vincere sarebbe già importante pareggiare. Temo invece che arriverà una sconfitta.
Io dico 0-2.


----------



## The Ripper (21 Ottobre 2014)

Alla radio hanno appena fatto notare come il Bayern nelle due partite precedenti sia stato tutt'altro che perfetto.
Vediamo.


----------



## malos (21 Ottobre 2014)

Daje maggggica!


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

*Maicon infortunato, gioca Torosidis.
*


----------



## Doctore (21 Ottobre 2014)

Forza Roma!!!


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Le formazioni ufficiali


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Robben 1-0


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Che giocatore Robben


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Grande parata di Neuer su Gervinho


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Eh si ciao core.. questi sono di un altro pianeta


----------



## BB7 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Guardiola è il migliore comunque


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Ottobre 2014)

La roma sta tenendo bene comunque. Non vede il pallone ma tiene.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

2-0 Bayern. E' un massacro.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

0-2finita


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Che palle sti naz..


----------



## Doctore (21 Ottobre 2014)

ma la roma deve giocare con il catenacccio contro questi mostri


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

3-0 è una carneficina


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Mamma mia


----------



## Dexter (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fase difensiva imbarazzante e Abbiati da' le piste a De Sanctis


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Ottobre 2014)

Come non detto, comunque xabi alonso sta facendo quello che vuole.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Contro questi o parcheggi l'Autubus o nada


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

La Serie A è la cartina di tornasole del nulla.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

4-0 

Impressionanti


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Madò


----------



## malos (21 Ottobre 2014)

Che tristezza


----------



## Doctore (21 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Partita preparata male comunque dai..

Si è voluto provare a giocare a calcio e purtroppo i risultati sono questi


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Stamattina ho visto/sentito diversi romanisti convintissimi di poter vincere. Io ridevo sotto i baffi, che non ho.


----------



## malos (21 Ottobre 2014)

Sembra Brasile-Germania


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Beh, speriamo che questa partita abbia ripercussioni anche in campionato


----------



## 666psycho (21 Ottobre 2014)

qui finisce in manita...


----------



## Dexter (21 Ottobre 2014)

Non ho fatto in tempo a dirlo che ha fatto la papera. Farebbe le fortune di qualche squadra di Lega Pro il buon Morgan ,parlasse di meno di Juve e arbitri e pensasse a parare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Ottobre 2014)

Mamma mia, una vittoria del Bayern era pronosticabile , ma un massacro del genere.... 

P. S. Cole finitissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Già 0-4????


----------



## Gianni23 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La Roma se la giocherà alla pari, deciderà un episodio.



Più o meno...


----------



## dottor Totem (21 Ottobre 2014)

Forse si può dire che garcia abbia preparato male la partita.


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Questa sarebbe la squadra piú forte d'italia? ma per cortesia

dite tutto quello che volete ma la Juve queste figuracce non le ha mai fatte... questa mi sa che finisce pure peggio di quella di Manchester


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque, come sospettavo, Manolas e l'amico Yanga senza il centrocampo che copre (come in Serie A) mostrano tutti i loro limiti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Partita preparata male comunque dai..
> 
> Si è voluto provare a giocare a calcio e purtroppo i risultati sono questi



La Roma era pure partita bene, ma dopo la magia di Robben si è sfaldata. 
Chiara mancanza di esperienza internazionale.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Rigore per er Baye


----------



## 666psycho (21 Ottobre 2014)

eccolo il quinto... mamma mia...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Rigore per Er Baye



Pure


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Ottobre 2014)

Madò...... 
E adesso non ditemi che si sfasciano pure in campionato


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

5 ahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## BB7 (21 Ottobre 2014)

La tradizione della Roma è questa ragazzi. Non passeranno il turno e non vinceranno nemmeno lo scudo alla fine.


----------



## Dexter (21 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo me adesso la Riomma fa partire un paio di caviglie...


----------



## 666psycho (21 Ottobre 2014)

noi figure del genere non le abbiamo mai fatte...


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2014)

La Roma si è completamente disunita dopo il primo gol. Va detto anche che provare a giocarsela così contro quella che al momento è la seconda squadra più forte del mondo è veramente troppo rischioso.


----------



## Dexter (21 Ottobre 2014)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Forse si può dire che garcia abbia preparato male la partita.



Ha parlato troppo secondo me


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> La Roma si è completamente disunita dopo il primo gol. Va detto anche che provare a giocarsela così contro quella che al momento è la seconda squadra più forte del mondo è veramente troppo rischioso.



facciamo anche prima... il barça e il real sono inferiori imho


----------



## DannySa (21 Ottobre 2014)

E tutta Italia sperava, quando il Milan se la giocava per i primi 2 posti in Italia 'ste figuracce non le ha mai fatte.. comunque meglio così, se la Roma va in EL può fare molto bene anche al ranking.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2014)

La qualificazione non è compromessa, il City ha brillantemente pareggiato col CSKA.


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Non so come finirà la partita. Però spero che prendano una nuova imbarcata europea. Parlano troppo e troppo presto si montano la testa.


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Ottobre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> noi figure del genere non le abbiamo mai fatte...



nel risultato è vero... ma anche perdere 1-2 a 0 senza mai passare metà campo, non sono proprio gran figure


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> facciamo anche prima... il barça e il real sono inferiori imho



OT
In questo momento chi è messo meglio di tutti è il Chelsea. Una rosa mostruosa+Mou+la sua fortuna sfacciata è veramente una roba aliena.
Fine OT


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

In Italia si litiga per Iturbe. All'estero giocano con Robben...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2014)

Però non è neanche giusto generalizzare Italia/Germania. È una partita messa male, col City hanno pur sempre pareggiato.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

*Roma - Bayern 0-5 fine PT*


----------



## DannySa (21 Ottobre 2014)

Anche se a dire il vero dovrebbero essere ancora secondi o sbaglio?


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Il Chelsea vincerà la Cl secondo me.. il Bayern tanto che trova squadre a viso aperto asfaltano.. ma le squadre rognose e catenacciare fanno fatica..


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> In Italia si litiga per Iturbe. All'estero giocano con Robben...



Le squadre straniere realizzano i sogni di noi tifosi italiani quando si tratta di calciomercato.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Anche se a dire il vero dovrebbero essere ancora secondi o sbaglio?



Si, alla fine arrivare secondi, con questo City, è a portata di mano.

Devono vincere a Mosca e l'ultima col City


----------



## DR_1 (21 Ottobre 2014)

De Sanctis (er sistema) è totalmente inadeguato per una squadra che vuol competere.
Anche se Rudi Garcia ha preparato male la partita, il bayern è letteralmente travolgente, sensazionale, ci puoi far veramente ben poco..


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Ecco una foto dello stadio Olimpico durante Roma - Bayern Monaco


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Il Bayern è un'altra galassia. Poche questioni.


----------



## Albijol (21 Ottobre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> De Sanctis (er sistema) è totalmente inadeguato per una squadra che vuol competere.



Imho prendono Perin il prossimo anno


----------



## pennyhill (21 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2014)

pensavo davvero che la Roma se la sarebbe giocata ma poi mi sono ricordato che vanno ancora in giro con De Rossi


----------



## Hammer (21 Ottobre 2014)

Cole e De Sanctis stanno su un altro pianeta. Fuori dall'Italia, la mediocrità italiana emerge alla grandissima.



juventino ha scritto:


> OT
> In questo momento chi è messo meglio di tutti è il Chelsea. Una rosa mostruosa+Mou+la sua fortuna sfacciata è veramente una roba aliena.
> Fine OT



Quotissimo, lui col suo catenacciaresimo ha una fortuna infinita


----------



## malos (21 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco una foto dello stadio Olimpico durante Roma - Bayern Monaco



Ahahahah


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque ormai il calcio europeo è diventata roba per un ristrettissimo numero di club!!! Quando eravamo primi in europa e al mondo, non c'era questo livello scadente! Il calcio europeo era molto più livellato. Sarò di parte ma per me c'era + gusto a vincere con avversari veri


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Però non è neanche giusto generalizzare Italia/Germania. È una partita messa male, col City hanno pur sempre pareggiato.


Il City in Europa é peggio della Juve...


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> De Sanctis (er sistema) è totalmente inadeguato per una squadra che vuol competere.
> Anche se Rudi Garcia ha preparato male la partita, il bayern è letteralmente travolgente, sensazionale, ci puoi far veramente ben poco..


Colpa della Juve


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2014)

chissà se finisce peggio di Brasile-Germania


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern è un'altra galassia. Poche questioni.



Premetto che nob la sto vedendo ma questa non sembra una sconfitta.

Ci credete che stamattina volevo giocarmi la roma come vincente della champions?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque il primo gol di Robben è pazzesco: nel tempo che ha impiegato a spostare la palla e calciarla,Cole ha sbattuto le palpebre.
Giusto lui,Bale,Messi e forse nessun altro hanno un mancino del genere.


----------



## Penny.wise (21 Ottobre 2014)

Ho visto solo 10 minuti di questo massacro..semplicemente incredibile, ma alla fine neanche tanto, questo è quello che succede quando una italiana oltretutto con poca esperienza in CL incontra una squadra così.. Basta guardare 5 secondi a caso del primo tempo per vedere una differenza di livello, di categoria, veramente impressionante, i giallorossi sembrano una squadra di Lega Pro..ormai in Italia facciamo ridere e basta


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> chissà se finisce peggio di Brasile-Germania


Il Bayern ora si ferma, o meglio rallenta. 1 gol forse ci scappa ma di piú non credo.


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque il primo gol di Robben è pazzesco: nel tempo che ha impiegato a spostare la palla e calciarla,Cole ha sbattuto le palpebre.
> Giusto lui,Bale,Messi e forse nessun altro hanno un mancino del genere.


Robben oltre ad essere tra i più forti giocatori al mondo tecnicamente non ha molto da invidiare ad un Cristiano Ronaldo. Purtroppo gli è mancata una certa continuità nelle partite decisive.


----------



## Hammer (21 Ottobre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Il Bayern ora si ferma, o meglio rallenta. 1 gol forse ci scappa ma di piú non credo.



Se ciao, i tedeschi hanno la (sportivamente corretta) mentalità del carroarmato


----------



## The Ripper (21 Ottobre 2014)

tutto come previsto
E non venitemi a dire che in europa la traDIZIONE e l'esperienza non contano.

QUESTO Milan, stasera non sarebbe sul 5-0


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2014)

Guardiola ha distrutto il Bayern


----------



## DR_1 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo 10 minuti di questo massacro..semplicemente incredibile, ma alla fine neanche tanto, questo è quello che succede quando una italiana oltretutto con poca esperienza in CL incontra una squadra così.. Basta guardare 5 secondi a caso del primo tempo per vedere una differenza di livello, di categoria, veramente impressionante, i giallorossi sembrano una squadra di Lega Pro..ormai in Italia facciamo ridere e basta



D'accordo, però andava comunque impostata diversamente. Ok è il Bayern altro livello, però 5 pere ( e chissà se finiscono qui) sono troppe.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Ottobre 2014)

La squadra che massacra la serie A, va in Champs e prende 5 cartoni in mezzora. Che tristezza disarmante.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tutto come previsto
> E non venitemi a dire che in europa la traDIZIONE e l'esperienza non contano.
> 
> QUESTO Milan, stasera non sarebbe sul 5-0


Direi Tradizione.. l'esperienza non ha molto importanza.. se una squadra è forte è forte..la Roma non è mica carenza di esperienza


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Negli ultimi anni, con i Muntari,e gli Allegri, contro il Barcellona, non abbiamo mai fatto queste figure oscene. Dai.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tutto come previsto
> E non venitemi a dire che in europa la traDIZIONE e l'esperienza non contano.
> 
> QUESTO Milan, stasera non sarebbe sul 5-0



assolutamente, come del resto il CSKA (che pensate ha preso 5 sberle all'olimpico) con il bayern ha fatto una figura nettamente diversa... 

certe partite probabilmente sarebbe meglio affrontarle in stile "Allegri", con 8 difensori + gervinho e iturbe per il contropiede...


----------



## Djici (21 Ottobre 2014)

ma la Roma e riuscita a fare piu di 3 passaggi ?

a roma sono troppo esaltati... o pensano che spaccano il mondo, o la smettono subito di giocare.

e anche se giocarsela a viso aperto e la mossa che porta piu rispetto... dobbiamo dire che e pure la mossa piu stupida...

la roma per giocare ha bisogno della palla.


----------



## Hammer (21 Ottobre 2014)

Bayern illegale a parte, secondo me Garcia ha completamente sbagliato l'impostazione della partita. Con una preparazione diversa, cinque gol non li avrebbero mai e poi mai presi. Il risultato non è solo figlio della disparità tecnica in campo, imho.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Guardiola ha distrutto il Bayern



Mah..vediamo a Maggio. Quando troverà squadre ben organizzate che partono in contropiede. (Real e Chelsea)
Se non arrivà in finale, per me , avrà fallito.


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tutto come previsto
> E non venitemi a dire che in europa la traDIZIONE e l'esperienza non contano.
> 
> QUESTO Milan, stasera non sarebbe sul 5-0


Forse no, perche avremmo impostato la partita diversamente. Ma alla fine sempre con quelle 4 scoppole ce ne saremmo andati.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2014)

siamo a -4 da questi qua, se detonano in campionato si riaprono i giochi per noi!! 

ma se Garcia è furbo in Champions mette la primavera e si concentra sulla serie A (troppo sbruffone per farlo, però)


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tutto come previsto
> E non venitemi a dire che in europa la traDIZIONE e l'esperienza non contano.
> 
> QUESTO Milan, stasera non sarebbe sul 5-0


Mah ne dubito. L'anno scorso l'atletico ce ne fece QUATTRO. Tradizione si, ma se sei forte sei forte ed il Bayern di stasera asfalterebbe qualunque squadra di serie A, Juve compresa.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Forse no, perche avremmo impostato la partita diversamente. Ma alla fine sempre con quelle 4 scoppole ce ne saremmo andati.



....non sarei così sicuro, il Milan prende più facilmente gol in gare apparentemente facili.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco una foto dello stadio Olimpico durante Roma - Bayern Monaco


oddio ahahahahah



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Premetto che nob la sto vedendo ma questa non sembra una sconfitta.
> 
> Ci credete che stamattina volevo giocarmi la roma come vincente della champions?


ci siamo cascati un pò tutti

pure i bookmakers immaginavano una partita tutto sommato equilibrata con le quote 4.50 3.60 1.75.

A giudicare dal primo tempo 1.75 è un regalo incredibile, in pratica c'è uno 0.75 in eccesso


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mah ne dubito. L'anno scorso l'atletico ce ne fece QUATTRO. Tradizione si, ma se sei forte sei forte ed il Bayern di stasera asfalterebbe qualunque squadra di serie A, Juve compresa.



Ha detto QUESTO milan non quello dell'anno scorso.

E comunque parliamo in casa..io non credo che questo Milan a San Siro starebbe 0-5 dai


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mah ne dubito. L'anno scorso l'atletico ce ne fece QUATTRO



sì ma in trasferta, eh... e poi lì eravamo obbligati a vincere e non potevamo accontentarci del pari


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Se ciao, i tedeschi hanno la (sportivamente corretta) mentalità del carroarmato


Brasile-Germania ti dice qualcosa?


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Il Bayern si sta fermando


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Mah ne dubito. L'anno scorso l'atletico ce ne fece QUATTRO. Tradizione si, ma se sei forte sei forte ed il Bayern di stasera asfalterebbe qualunque squadra di serie A, Juve compresa.


Non in questo modo, né Juve, né Milan...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Palo.. non è giornata dai


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Deuter Muller para tutto


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Ottobre 2014)

partita assurda, per me de rossi per certi livelli è finito, molto meglio keita..


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Manco il gol della bandiera...


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma la Roma e riuscita a fare piu di 3 passaggi ?
> 
> a roma sono troppo esaltati... o pensano che spaccano il mondo, o la smettono subito di giocare.
> 
> ...



Sintesi giusta. Purtroppo quando giochi così se incontri una più forte tecnicamente di te perdi sempre.

Gracia mi ricorda un pò Ancelotti come allenatore.


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> partita assurda, per me de rossi per certi livelli è finito, molto meglio keita..



Sono anni che è finitissimo...


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> partita assurda, per me de rossi per certi livelli è finito, molto meglio keita..



Non è mai cominciato. Vive di marketing romano. Giocatore mediocre.


----------



## Penny.wise (21 Ottobre 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> D'accordo, però andava comunque impostata diversamente. Ok è il Bayern altro livello, però 5 pere ( e chissà se finiscono qui) sono troppe.



Infatti Garcia l'ha preparata male, o meglio ha sbagliato modo di giocarla, ha provato a fare gioco e imho si è scoperto troppo..purtroppo quando giochi contro i migliori e vorresti insegnargli come si fa gol si rischiano queste cose, le squadre sono oggettivamente molto diverse, almeno a vedere le prestazioni in campo..certo non penso che la Roma sia quella di stasera, il campionato per quanto scarso dice altro e anche la partita col City, stasera allenatore e giocatori devono prendersi le loro colpe, soprattutto dal punto di vista dell'agonismo, dell'atteggiamento tattico, dell'incapacità di reggere la pressione.
Oggettivamente devo anche rivedere qualche giudizio troppo ottimistico e positivo sui giallorossi..non pensavo vincessero, anche se ci speravo, ma addirittura venire asfaltati così è clamoroso.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Sono anni che è finitissimo...



Ma infatti, se ne sono accorti tutti tranne la stampa. Lo spannung di De Rossi è stata la gomitata in Germania.


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mah..vediamo a Maggio. Quando troverà squadre ben organizzate che partono in contropiede. (Real e Chelsea)
> Se non arrivà in finale, per me , avrà fallito.



Per me in finale c'arrivano però poi in gara secca può succedere di tutto, comunque ha costruito una macchina quasi perfetta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (21 Ottobre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, se ne sono accorti tutti tranne la stampa. Lo spannung di De Rossi è stata la gomitata in Germania.



ha dato del pazzo a zeman..


----------



## gianluca1193 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Naanche la Roma a priori perderebbe 0-5 col Bayern. È una partita storta, figlia di tanti errori, ma il più pesante seconde me è quello psicologico(Milan e Juve forse questo non lo avrebbero, perchè più abituati a certi palcoscenici)...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Se vabbè ma questo para tutto?


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Tutti intorno all'arbitro, ma non erano solo quelli della Juve a farlo? che ridicolo sto Garcia... e pure quell'altro fenomeno di De Sanctis, bravo solo con il microfono in mano.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Il Bayern ha completamente smesso di giocare


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vabbè ma questo para tutto?


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Se vabbè ma questo para tutto?



Intendi il crucco ? E ti stupisci pure ormai ?


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Ed Warner


----------



## Nicco (21 Ottobre 2014)

Aggancio alla Germania nel ranking fifa.

Error 404 not found.


----------



## gianluca1193 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non è mai cominciato. Vive di marketing romano. Giocatore mediocre.



Beh, le annate dal 2004 fino al 2010, scarso non era.


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Il Bayern una delusione: è rimasto negli spogliatoi


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Dirò una vaccata..il Bayern ha smesso di giocare, non avesse avuto benji in porta, starebbero 5-3 ora


----------



## DR_1 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Il Bayern ormai è fuori dal campo


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Ma era chiaro che il Bayern si fermasse


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2014)

Mi ero scordato della champion, quando ho visto il risultato sono rimasto sorpreso. Onestamente non pensavo a una tale piallata, questa è una botta pesantissima anche per il valore del nostro campionato


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2014)

la Roma cerca di salvare almeno la faccia, altrimenti poi anche sabato diventa durissima


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Bayern una delusione: è rimasto negli spogliatoi



Trane il nostro amico di Holly e Benji..


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Ottobre 2014)

5-1 Gervinho


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Ma che fuorigioco è??? dai


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Gol in fuorigioco, er sistema...


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Assurdo questo fischio assurdo da ufficio indagini


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

E' entrato l'irritante Ribery


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che fuorigioco è??? dai



Arbitri scarsissimi se ne trovano anche in Europa.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' entrato l'irritante Ribery



Liberi di irritare


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Arbitri scarsissimi se ne trovano anche in Europa.



Tutti a criticare arbitri italiani..ma a livello generale, gli italiani sono i meno peggio


----------



## Serginho (21 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tutti a criticare arbitri italiani..ma a livello generale, gli italiani sono i meno peggio



M anche no. Rizzoli, Tagliavento e Rocchi sono delle autentiche sciagure


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

6-1


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2014)

la Roma comunque è praticamente fuori, il City non fallirà in casa col CSKA mentre i giallorossi prenderanno i resti a Monaco

a quel punto bayern 12 city 5 roma 4 cska 1
bayern primo matematico si scansa tranquillamente in casa del city e se la roma perde in russia va out, altrimenti in ogni caso arriva all'ultimo match col city con un solo risultato su tre...


----------



## DR_1 (21 Ottobre 2014)

6.


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

ahahahahhah godo


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Ottobre 2014)

6-1


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la Roma comunque è praticamente fuori, il City non fallirà in casa col CSKA mentre i giallorossi prenderanno i resti a Monaco
> 
> a quel punto bayern 12 city 5 roma 4 cska 1
> bayern primo matematico si scansa tranquillamente in casa del city e se la roma perde in russia va out, altrimenti in ogni caso arriva all'ultimo match col city con un solo risultato su tre...


Non escluderei l'autobus a Roma e di conseguenza anche un pareggio. Non arriverà un'altra asfaltata del genere.


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Manchester 2.0


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

Shakira 7-1


----------



## juventino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Mi spiace per la Roma, ma godo godo godo per De Sanctis.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Il Napoli, almeno contro un Bayern più forte ha fatto 1-1...


----------



## admin (21 Ottobre 2014)

I romanisti se ne vanno dallo stadio


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

colpa del gobbo platini


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per la Roma, ma godo godo godo per De Sanctis.


per lui, per totti, per i giornalai, garcia... si meritano anche di peggio sti esaltati


----------



## Tobi (21 Ottobre 2014)

Imbarcata epica.


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2014)

che tranvata storica. 

una scoppola simile a livello mentale è una bella botta, anche se la serie A è troppo scarsa per averne ripercussioni anche lì.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> per lui, per totti, per i giornalai, garcia... si meritano anche di peggio sti esaltati



E te stai a Colonia, è il meno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Ottobre 2014)

Che scoppola lol, gli sta proprio bene a certi tifosi esaltati come non so cosa e non solo a loro, per il resto mi dispiace chefigura di melma dell'Italia.


----------



## nduccio (21 Ottobre 2014)

la figuraccia la facciamo anche tutti noi che tifiamo per la roma manco fosse il nuovo barcellona dei tempi d'oro


mah


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> la Roma comunque è praticamente fuori, il City non fallirà in casa col CSKA mentre i giallorossi prenderanno i resti a Monaco
> 
> a quel punto bayern 12 city 5 roma 4 cska 1
> bayern primo matematico si scansa tranquillamente in casa del city e se la roma perde in russia va out, altrimenti in ogni caso arriva all'ultimo match col city con un solo risultato su tre...



5 squadre in El..vediamo se almeno una arriva in finale..

Tanto la cl non è roba da Italia.. meglio guadagnare punti in El


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Il calcio è meraviglioso^^


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Ottobre 2014)

sto seguendo solo adesso la partita...il gioco del bayern è uno spettacolo, puro circo

anche sul 7-1 continuano ad ubriacare gli avversari, a volte torellano a volte accelerano, a loro piacimento. 

E questo a prescindere da chi è in campo. Una squadra normale soffrirebbe la mancanza dei suoi 2-3 migliori in squadra. Loro no, perchè a parte avere una barca di mostri, il gioco è troppo collaudato


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

La CL imho se la giocano Bayern, Real, Barca e Chelsea. Tutte le altre non sono all'altezza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Ormai per la Roma il 7-1 è una tradizione.


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Ottobre 2014)

Secondo me è anche meglio se la Roma non passa agli ottavi, tanto la CL non è più roba per squadre italiane. Meglio se vanno in EL dove avranno sicuramente più possibilità di fare bene (sarebbe meglio anche per il ranking).


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Ottobre 2014)

Basta vedere le sostituzioni del Bayern per capire: Ribery e Shaqiri,che sarebbero stelle in Italia,che si fanno l'ultimo quarto d'ora.
Speriamo comunque che la prendano bene,se si deprimono e perdono terreno in Serie A è finita...
Ah,che razza di bestia è Alaba? Terzino,ala,difensore centrale,centrocampista,attacca,difende,corre,ha tecnica,segna,fa assist,batte rigori e punizioni.... ed è un '92


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ormai per la Roma il 7-1 è una tradizione.


La Roma non avrá mai la mentalitá di una Juve, del Milan e dell'inter, sono troppo arroganti ed esaltati...peggio pure dei napoletani.
Le strisciate figuracce del genere non ne hanno mai fatte, soprattutto con quella rosa che non é affatto male. Gli sta bene, anzi é pure troppo poco per me.


----------



## Renegade (21 Ottobre 2014)

Ma come si fa a godere? Ma vi siete bevuti il cervello? Qui si tratta di Europa, non è la Serie A. In Europa tiferei anche l'Inter. Sono stufo di vedere l'Italia fare figure di melma in Champions ed in Europa League.

Partita persa da Garcia, comunque. Si è romanizzato e per questo ha pagato la troppa presunzione, il fare da sbruffone, applicandolo al gioco della squadra, cercando l'offesa. Allegri l'avrebbe pareggiata e forse anche vinta. Bisognava difendersi e attaccare, Garcia avrebbe dovuto studiarsi le Testuggini, è grazie a tattiche del genere che l'Impero Romano conquistò il mondo. Invece ha perso tempo a fare il buffone con i fotografi e a credere nel calcio propositivo contro una squadra che è piena di campioni del mondo e di fenomeni.

Ora verranno massacrati da stampa, tifosi, media ecc. e l'umore calerà al massimo. Basterà il minimo errore e come un domino perderanno anche il campionato.

Il Bayern comunque è la squadra più forte al mondo. Può essere una partita a sé. Dopotutto sono gli stessi che hanno imposto il loro gioco in casa del City, i campioni di Inghilterra, subendo da loro gol solo su rigore. La Roma ha ancora speranze, ma conoscendo l'ambiente si va verso il declino.

Chi dice che non abbiamo fatto figuracce non ricorda le partite col Manchester e con La Coruna. O anche Instanbul. E noi avevamo rose che distruggono quella della Roma di oggi. Nel calcio bisogna essere obiettivi, finché ci saranno visioni individuali il tifo italiano non si evolverà mai e si aumenterà l'odio tra le tifoserie. Poi ovviamente facciamo solidarietà verbale eh.


----------



## pennyhill (21 Ottobre 2014)

13 gol presi da Garcia nelle ultime 2 gare giocate con il Bayern.


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Secondo me è anche meglio se la Roma non passa agli ottavi, tanto la CL non è più roba per squadre italiane. Meglio se vanno in EL dove avranno sicuramente più possibilità di fare bene (sarebbe meglio anche per il ranking).


Solo se la prendono sul serio, di solito fanno di tutto per uscire per non giocare di giovedí.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Ottobre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> La CL imho se la giocano Bayern, Real, Barca e Chelsea. Tutte le altre non sono all'altezza.



A meno che non vengono sorteggiate ai quarti.. direi che saranno le semifinaliste.Punto di domanda il PSG Sono di un altro mondo e guarda caso quelle che spendono di più.. eheheh ma i soldi non sono tutti rotfl


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Ottobre 2014)

Che pena, che vergogna.

Bah, io sono dell'avviso che piuttosto che fare queste figuracce in Europa sia meglio non andarci.
E non pensate che dica così perchè quest'anno siamo out... vale anche per le nostre scoppole subite negli ultimissimi anni...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (21 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A meno che non vengono sorteggiate ai quarti.. direi che saranno le semifinaliste.Punto di domanda il PSG Sono di un altro mondo e guarda caso quelle che spendono di più.. eheheh ma i soldi non sono tutti rotfl


Il PSG é Ibra-dipendente, senza di lui fanno troppa fatica. Nel calcio moderno si vince con i soldi, vanno spesi bene peró.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

ahahahha il sergente garcia


----------



## Shevchenko (21 Ottobre 2014)

Non me l'aspettavo una figura del genere da parte della Roma.
Pensavo che Garcia fosse abbastanza intelligente da capire che doveva fare catenaccio e incrociare le dita.
Mi sbagliavo di grosso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a godere? Ma vi siete bevuti il cervello? Qui si tratta di Europa, non è la Serie A. In Europa tiferei anche l'Inter.


Assolutamente no per me, io spero che tutte le italiane (a parte il Milan ovviamente) vengano prese a calci nel didietro in maniera clamorosa come questa sera.
Sono milanista, per cui odio tutte le altre squadre italiane, anche quando giocano in Europa.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (21 Ottobre 2014)

In Europa tutte le squadre italiane in questo momento contano zero, purtroppo è così e sarà così per un bel po'...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Basta vedere le sostituzioni del Bayern per capire: Ribery e Shaqiri,che sarebbero stelle in Italia,che si fanno l'ultimo quarto d'ora.
> Speriamo comunque che la prendano bene,se si deprimono e perdono terreno in Serie A è finita...
> Ah,che razza di bestia è Alaba? Terzino,ala,difensore centrale,centrocampista,attacca,difende,corre,ha tecnica,segna,fa assist,batte rigori e punizioni.... ed è un '92


Giocatore totale, lui e Lahm, giocano in qualsiasi ruolo indifferentemente. Boh.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Una vera figura di m....


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no per me, io spero che tutte le italiane (a parte il Milan ovviamente) vengano prese a calci nel didietro in maniera clamorosa come questa sera.
> Sono milanista, per cui odio tutte le altre squadre italiane, anche quando giocano in Europa.


Quoto, anche se per le piccole (tipo Udinese, Palermo) faccio il tifo. A parte questo, non vedo perché dovrei tifare per loro, quando loro esultano quando la mia squadra perde. Poi oggi é stata una giornata speciale, i super-riommers dal calcio champagne, vittime del sistema gobbo che prende 7 gol in casa, ci godo soprattutto per quello sbruffone di De Sanctis.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Quoto, anche se per le piccole (tipo *Udinese*, *Palermo*) faccio il tifo.



No, queste sono la peggior specie, stiano più lontano possibile dall'Europa


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giocatore totale, lui e Lahm, giocano in qualsiasi ruolo indifferentemente. Boh.


Non sono d'accordo, Lahm sulla fascia é il migliore per distacco. Al centro é uno spreco (anche se gioca a livelli alti pure lí). Si é visto soprattutto ai mondiali.


----------



## Marchisio89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> No, queste sono la peggior specie, stiano più lontano possibile dall'Europa


Anch'io non li voglio in europa, dato che le prendono sempre...pero non li odio, cioé mi fa piacere se vanno il piú avanti possibile. È diverso dal seguire un partita dell'Inter o del Napoli per esempio.


----------



## gianluca1193 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente no per me, io spero che tutte le italiane (a parte il Milan ovviamente) vengano prese a calci nel didietro in maniera clamorosa come questa sera.
> Sono milanista, per cui odio tutte le altre squadre italiane, anche quando giocano in Europa.


Lo stesso vale per me , anche se diciamo soprattutto per Juve e Inter... 
Se la Roma avesse vinto sarei stato felice per loro, hanno preso 7 goal, beh non godo, ma mi viene da ridere .
Per il ranking dico: difendiamolo in Europa League, possibilmente non grazie all'Inter...  Io invece continuo a chiedermi un vero tifoso come faccia a tifare Inter o Juve in Europa, il tifo quello viscerale, non è razionale, non sarò mai felice di vedere l'Inter vincere.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Ottobre 2014)

Marchisio89 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, Lahm sulla fascia é il migliore per distacco. Al centro é uno spreco (anche se gioca a livelli alti pure lí). Si é visto soprattutto ai mondiali.


? È chiaro che Lahm renda di più sulla fascia, da terzino destro è probabilmente uno dei migliori della storia, non soltanto di quest'epoca. Il punto è che sa giocare ovunque, anche se lo metti mediano o mezz'ala, ovvio che lì ce ne siano di migliori, anche molti ma non era questo il nocciolo della questione.


----------



## Tobi (21 Ottobre 2014)

Bayer Real Barca e Chelsea sono le piu forti. 
A ridosso di queste inseguono il Dortmund, l'Atletico ed il Psg.
Le altre andranno a casa


----------



## Schism75 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Giocatore totale, lui e Lahm, giocano in qualsiasi ruolo indifferentemente. Boh.


Beh come Bonera no? Gioca indifferentemente in qualsiasi ruolo. Indifferentemente al calcio chiaramente


----------



## Penny.wise (21 Ottobre 2014)

la CL è tra Bayern e Chelsea, per me..

la Roma è un miracolo se passa il girone e non ha ripercussioni in campionato, dopo questo stupro tedesco in 7 differenti posizioni del Kamasutra..

su Alaba che dire, è fortissimo, ma il Bayern ha avuto un coolo stratosferico dai..non l'avrebbe immaginata nessuno un'evoluzione del genere


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> ? È chiaro che Lahm renda di più sulla fascia, da terzino destro è probabilmente uno dei migliori della storia, non soltanto di quest'epoca. Il punto è che sa giocare ovunque, anche se lo metti mediano o mezz'ala, ovvio che lì ce ne siano di migliori, anche molti ma non era questo il nocciolo della questione.



Sembra un pò Zanetti.


----------



## Aragorn (21 Ottobre 2014)

Sono momenti come questi che non mi fanno per nulla rimpiangere la Champions. 7 a 3 col Manchester, 5 a 1 con l'Atletico, e sono certo che pure quest'annno avremmo preso la nostra sana goleada annuale. No grazie, nell'Europa che conta meglio andarci solo se hai i mezzi giusti.


----------



## Penny.wise (21 Ottobre 2014)

intanto deliri di De Rossi nel postpartita: "E' una lezione che ci serve" come quella col Manchester insomma 

"non c'è tutto questa differenza, sono come il Barca di Guardiola, non te la fanno vedere ma non sono imbattibili" posa il fiasco Daniè 

"tra 15 giorni faremo sicuramente meglio" insomma hanno intenzione di prenderne 10

"stavano meglio di noi fisicamente, ma in serie A sono gli altri che boccheggiano" dichiarazioni che vengono dall'UNICO della Roma che non è che boccheggia, ma passeggia direttamente LOL


----------



## nazdravi (21 Ottobre 2014)

Garcia abbassi le ali ora. Mi pare si fosse esaltato un pò troppo ultimamente. 
Comunque questi in Europa sono stati sempre uno Zero.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tutto come previsto
> E non venitemi a dire che in europa la traDIZIONE e l'esperienza non contano.
> 
> QUESTO Milan, stasera non sarebbe sul 5-0



Ecco. Questi sono evaporati alla prima difficoltà. Noi, con tutti i limiti del caso, non avremmo fatto la stessa figura barbina. Ma purtroppo secondo alcuni la tradizione e l'esperienza internazionale, il DNA europeo sono una pura e sana invenzione.....


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ecco. Questi sono evaporati alla prima difficoltà. Noi, con tutti i limiti del caso, non avremmo fatto la stessa figura barbina. Ma purtroppo secondo alcuni la tradizione e l'esperienza internazionale, il DNA europeo sono una pura e sana invenzione.....



Con il solo DNA europeo ci possiamo pulire il posteriore  Considerando che abbiamo una difesa rivedibile magari ne avremmo segnati un paio ma dietro sarebbe stato comunque un massacro IMHO


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con il solo DNA europeo ci possiamo pulire il posteriore  Considerando che abbiamo una difesa rivedibile magari ne avremmo segnati un paio ma dietro sarebbe stato comunque un massacro IMHO



IL Bayern in Europa 7 gol in trasferta non li ha mai fatti, manco col Bate Borisov e non li avremmo presi manco noi. Suvvia raga, ora non diciamo che ste 7 pere le avrebbero prese tutti. Hanno preso dei gol da film horror, tipo le belle statuine.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Che figure, ingiustificabile, la differenza tecnica non può essere questa, evidente la differenza l'abbia fatta la mentalità.


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> IL Bayern in Europa 7 gol in trasferta non li ha mai fatti, manco col Bate Borisov e non li avremmo presi manco noi. Suvvia raga, ora non diciamo che ste 7 pere le avrebbero prese tutti. Hanno preso dei gol da film horror, tipo le belle statuine.



Ce ne avrebbero dati 3/4, cosa cambiava? Ne abbiamo presi 4 dall'Atletico poco tempo fa, non sono passati mica secoli.
Il punto è che il livello del campionato italiano è ai minimi storici e le big d'Europa sono distanti anni luce, mettetevelo in testa..Roma, Juve o Milan non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## Jino (21 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ce ne avrebbero dati 3/4, cosa cambiava? Ne abbiamo presi 4 dall'Atletico poco tempo fa, non sono passati mica secoli.
> Il punto è che il livello del campionato italiano è ai minimi storici e le big d'Europa sono distanti anni luce, mettetevelo in testa..Roma, Juve o Milan non c'entrano nulla.



Quello è ovvio, infatti per me la Roma stasera ha pagato la disabitudine a soffrire, troppo abituata in Italia a fare le partite come gli pare e piace, oggi senza la palla tra i piedi è andata letteralmente in crisi. Per assurdo, un Allegri in panchina non ne avrebbe presi più di 3, il che ci può stare se si pensa ai valori dell'avversario. 

Garcia sono convinto abbia decisamente sopravvalutato la sua Roma, credo proprio abbia preparato la squadra male alla partita, con la mentalità sbagliata, ciò di potersela giocare alla pari con i tedeschi.


----------



## Frikez (21 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Garcia sono convinto abbia decisamente sopravvalutato la sua Roma, credo proprio abbia preparato la squadra male alla partita, con la mentalità sbagliata, ciò di potersela giocare alla pari con i tedeschi.



Fixed. C'erano troppe aspettative, difatti tutta la stampa italiana e i tifosi sui social erano convinti che ce la potessero fare..lo stesso Adani, uno dei pochi seri a Sky, nel prepartita credeva nell'impresa della Roma.


----------



## nazdravi (22 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ce ne avrebbero dati 3/4, cosa cambiava? Ne abbiamo presi 4 dall'Atletico poco tempo fa, non sono passati mica secoli.
> Il punto è che il livello del campionato italiano è ai minimi storici e le big d'Europa sono distanti anni luce, mettetevelo in testa..Roma, Juve o Milan non c'entrano nulla.



D'accordo ce ne hanno dati 4. Ma mi ricordo che fino al secondo tempo del ritorno degli ottavi eravamo in corsa e stavamo giocando meglio dell'Atletico. E quello dello scorso anno è sicuramente uno, se non il peggior, Milan visto negli ultimi 25 anni in Europa. 

Mi pare oggi stesso che De Rossi se n'è uscito con proclami di grandissima Roma e cose del genere, tutti a lodare Garcia dopo aver schiantato i Russi e aver pareggiato (pareggiato!!!!!!) in casa del City che in Europa è stato un Bluff.

Volare basso. I proclami non si fanno due partite. Le prova di forza si danno sul campo e non al microfono. Non ho mai sentito un Baresi o un Maldini pronunciare queste parole. Ha sempre parlato il campo per noi. Altro mondo.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ce ne avrebbero dati 3/4, cosa cambiava? Ne abbiamo presi 4 dall'Atletico poco tempo fa, non sono passati mica secoli.
> Il punto è che il livello del campionato italiano è ai minimi storici e le big d'Europa sono distanti anni luce, mettetevelo in testa..Roma, Juve o Milan non c'entrano nulla.



Vabbè, ma questo c'entra nulla con la figura barbina fatta dalla Roma?? Il Bayern contro Cska e City ha portato a casa i 3 punti soffrendo. La Roma doveva e poteva fare nettamente meglio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Ottobre 2014)

Tornassero con i piedi per terra perchè con questa mentalità perdono lo Scudetto.


----------



## Frikez (22 Ottobre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, ma questo c'entra nulla con la figura barbina fatta dalla Roma?? Il Bayern contro Cska e City ha portato a casa i 3 punti soffrendo. La Roma doveva e poteva fare nettamente meglio.



Chiaramente ogni partita fa storia a sé ma tra Bayern e Roma ci sono comunque diverse categorie di differenza e anche con un approccio alla gara migliore avrebbero perso lo stesso.


----------



## Brain84 (22 Ottobre 2014)

Mamma mia che goleada...mi spiace per la Roma ma il Bayern come almeno altre 5-6 squadre in Europa, gli sono superiori.


----------



## Penny.wise (22 Ottobre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Che figure, ingiustificabile, la differenza tecnica non può essere questa, evidente la differenza l'abbia fatta la mentalità.



perfetto, alla Roma gli sono tremate le gambe.
infatti concordo con chi dice che noi, nonostante la rosa non di prima fascia, avremmo fatto una partita migliore..in primis perchè ancora abbiamo qualcuno della vecchia guardia, uno su tutti l'allenatore che sa cosa vuol dire giocare in CL e pure vincerla, in secondo luogo perchè indossare una maglia carica di storia come la nostra ti da una forza in più, forza che la Roma non ha e non avrà mai, e in terzo luogo perchè anche se sei il Real Madrid hai comunque più timore (se così si può ormai chiamare ) ad affrontare un Milan col suo incredibile bagaglio di esperienza e di tradizione, piuttosto che una Roma.
stasera comunque la colpa principale è dell'atteggiamento, il Bayern ha fatto quello che voleva e ha giocato a tutto campo schiacciando la Roma di continuo, è ovvio che in quelle condizioni prendi un'imbarcata..anche la difesa è stata lenta e impacciata, rivedendo gli highlights si vede che erano proprio fermi sulle gambe, e in generale tutta la squadra non ha retto non solo il ritmo ma proprio l'impatto del gioco avversario, la mollezza dei giallorossi era clamorosa..


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Ottobre 2014)

nazdravi ha scritto:


> D'accordo ce ne hanno dati 4. Ma mi ricordo che fino al secondo tempo del ritorno degli ottavi eravamo in corsa e stavamo giocando meglio dell'Atletico. E quello dello scorso anno è sicuramente uno, se non il peggior, Milan visto negli ultimi 25 anni in Europa.


Negli ultimi anni abbiamo preso 4 gol da United e Barcellona, siamo usciti col Tottenham, ecc. Le imbarcate e le figuracce le abbiamo fatte anche noi.
Non è un discorso di tradizione o dna ragazzi, qui c'è uno squilibrio inquietante fra la Serie A e alcuni campionati esteri.
Non serve a niente pensare "noi al posto loro non ne avremmo presi così tanti", se poi vedi che la squadra che ha perso 7-1 in CL è quella più forte del campionato.

Non provo nessun sollievo sinceramente a pensare che al posto loro forse avremmo preso 2 gol in meno (ne siete così sicuri poi?? Noi difensivamente abbiamo subito ripartenze 3 vs 1 contro il Chievo...)


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2014)

Mi spiace molto per la Roma.
L'errore l'ha fatto Garcia nell'impostazione della gara. Non puoi pensare di giocartela alla pari col Bayern, composto per la maggior parte da giocatori che hanno stravinto il mondiale.
Se fossero stati più accorti e avessero pensato a difendere avrebbero perso ma non di certo con questo scarto.
Pur essendo più scarsi della Roma, sono convinto che noi non avremmo mai perso in casa con questo score, ma non so dare una reale motivazione. Secondo me avremmo perso con 2/3 gol di scarto.
Io sono tuttora convinto che la Roma in questo momento sia la miglior squadra italiana. Un 1-7 interno (per quanto credo sia un risultato troppo esagerato) mette in mostra la pochezza del nostro calcio a livello internazionale. Per qualche anno è stato nascosto da qualche lampo della nostra Nazionale, ora non c'è nemmeno quello.


----------



## Louis Gara (22 Ottobre 2014)

Comunque, se davvero volessero dire qualcosa in Europa, dovrebbero prendere De Rossi e spedirlo sulla luna


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Ottobre 2014)

Nuovo record per Totti è l'unico capitano ad aver perso sia in trasferta che in casa 7-1  per lui sono contenta mai sopportato.


----------



## madeinitaly (22 Ottobre 2014)

Vittoria strameritata del Bayern, ma quando hai contro un portiere come Neuer c'è poco da fare. Se entrava sullo 0-1 il diagonale di Gervinho eravamo a parlare di un altra partita. Ma si sa, nel calcio i se e i ma non contano.


----------



## mr.wolf (22 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi anni abbiamo preso 4 gol da United e Barcellona, siamo usciti col Tottenham, ecc. Le imbarcate e le figuracce le abbiamo fatte anche noi.
> Non è un discorso di tradizione o dna ragazzi, qui c'è uno squilibrio inquietante fra la Serie A e alcuni campionati esteri.
> Non serve a niente pensare "noi al posto loro non ne avremmo presi così tanti", se poi vedi che la squadra che ha perso 7-1 in CL è quella più forte del campionato.
> 
> Non provo nessun sollievo sinceramente a pensare che al posto loro forse avremmo preso 2 gol in meno (ne siete così sicuri poi?? Noi difensivamente abbiamo subito ripartenze 3 vs 1 contro il Chievo...)


sono d'accordo però prendere 4 pere non è uguale a prenderne 7,poi almeno in casa ci siamo sempre difesi bene come risultati considerando che avevamo una squadra più scarsa della roma attuale.


----------



## Giada (22 Ottobre 2014)

Garcia ha sbagliato a lla grande pensando di giocare a viso aperto come fa sempre e come ha fatto con il City, senza tenere conto che affrontava la squadra migliore che ci sia in Europa, con dei fuoriclasse assoluti: qui do ragione a chi dice che l'abitudine a certe gare fa la differenza.


----------

